# Nice Afternoon Shots



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Got a few shots from my Nikon D90 over the past couple of afternoons... some from the Seaton Cliffs, near Arbroath where I went with Diane's dad for the day and others from the East Neuk of Fife and Dundee.























































My favourite one...










The lovely Diane 










Sunset over the Tay...










and the Tay Rail Bridge...










Enjoy


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

nice shots dave, we just had loads of fog here you lucky so & so


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovely pictures Dave! What kind of lens are you using?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

virtual said:


> Lovely pictures Dave! What kind of lens are you using?


The kit lens that came with my D90 - Nikon 18 - 105mm lens with vibration reduction (turned on for my shaky hands!!)


----------



## virtual (Apr 7, 2008)

Got a Nikon 16-85mm 3.5-5.6 ED VRII lens yesterday 
So now I just need the Nikon D80 camera, really looking forward to getting it!


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

great photographs Dave. Bonnie Scotland indeed.:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Lovely shots Dave, the last one of the bridge is a belter!!

Gary


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

Wow... very nice view.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Nice photos there Dave i like the one of the bridge !

How do you find the Nikon D90 ?

Mario


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> How do you find the Nikon D90 ?
> 
> Mario


http://www.google.co.uk/

Sorry, I'll get my coat.........................


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

nice shots there mate - 

on your landscape ones, try using the rule of 3rds for the horizon instead of placing it in the middle of the image.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Yet more belting shots there Dave :thumb:

Agree that the last one of the bridge is the best.

^^ Also about the Rule of Thirds (in the one of Diane, you've got thirds vertically, but the lady herself needs to be to the left of the frame).

Hope you've got yourself some s/w for managing all these photos as before you know it you'll have thousands and not be able to find ones you want - I've got over 11,000  A couple of suggestions, I use digikam (the latest version has been ported to Windows) which allows you save them in albums and add tags/keywords to each pic. You can search/sort by date, tag etc. Also Jalbum for creating web-based albums. It's written in Java so runs on anything and uses skins/themes with thousands to choose from - or design your own. There are hundreds of others, those are just the two I use.


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Good shot Mr Dave KG, Lovely picture:thumb:
Ica


----------



## monkeyboy173 (Nov 6, 2008)

WOW....some really nice photos there.


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice piccys .


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Eurogloss said:


> Nice photos there Dave i like the one of the bridge !
> 
> How do you find the Nikon D90 ?
> 
> Mario


I'm really only a very ammeture point and click photographer at the start of a long learning curve, but I can say I'm definitely enjoying the D90 and finding it easy to build my skills with - loads to learn, but I'm enjoying the fact that the "ceiling" is a long way off, will keep me busy for some time! 



parish said:


> Yet more belting shots there Dave :thumb:
> 
> Agree that the last one of the bridge is the best.
> 
> ...


Cheers. 

Have been playing around in Photoshop with the pic of Diane doing a little cropping here and there, so will post what I come up with and see if its improved


----------



## davidrogers190 (Dec 17, 2007)

Great shots, the scenary certainly looks alot better than what I can see


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> I'm really only a very ammeture point and click photographer at the start of a long learning curve, but I can say I'm definitely enjoying the D90 and finding it easy to build my skills with - loads to learn, but I'm enjoying the fact that the "ceiling" is a long way off, will keep me busy for some time!


That's the beauty if digital - take several shots of the same subject then study them on the PC (can't really do it properly with the screen on the camera) and critique them. I regularly do this - as many as a dozen using landscape/portrait, differing zoom levels, foreground/background focus, different apertures to give differing DoF - as I don't have any real artistic abilities but sometimes I know that there is a cracking shot there but I can't 'see' it if you know what I mean.


----------

